# What is the most well known American city in your country after New York City.



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

weava said:


> Orange County Choppers is from Orange county in New York State...


Cheers, good to know.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

In the UAE , starkville is , ahead of NY aswell


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

NordikNerd said:


> For Sweden NYC is the No1 popular US city.
> 
> On average swedes stay nearly seven days in New York and spends $ 211 per day, In 2009 nearly 150,000 swedes visited the city,
> according to the New York City official tourism statistics.
> ...


The amount of australians is amazing comparing their population plus how far they are...


----------



## FabricioBSB (Nov 12, 2009)

In Brazil, Miami is a close second most well known city. Perhaps it is even more visited than NYC.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Miami is definitely the capital of Latin America but is not in Latin America LOL! !!!!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

In Belgium NYC is easily first.
From there it's difficult. LA has a certain stereotypical streetscape from movies, but that might not be so different from other cities in America. also, some toponymes in the area are famous from television. However, I think most people can't really imagine what the city is like since it's so different from Europe. 
SF has a few landmarks and a a certain style that would be rather easily recognized by us. 
The most recognizable place would be the Las Vegas Strip, but I don't think people know anything else about the city. But then again, Las Vegas is the Strip. 
DC also has landmarks that most people would know. Apart from those, the city is not well known.

Chicago is a famous city but many people would think it's NY if they see pictures of it. Other cities like Philadelphia, Seattle, Boston, Miami and maybe Detroit would only be recognized by people who know a bit more about America. And finally, big cities like Houston, Dallas, Phoenix, Atlanta and probably all the rest are a total mistery. Nobody has any idea what they look like. We just imagine a stereotypical American city with skyscrapers and broad streets filled with cars. A bit how we imagine LA, which brings us back at the start.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I can relate to this. Most people here would recognize a US city if they see one (big streets, lots of cars and a heap of tall buildings surrounded by endless suburbs)but a bit further than calling NYC NYC and LA LA is probably not ging to happen. 

Younger people might know Miami from all the police series filmed there...

Execpt for the Belgians on tis forum offcourse 
----------------------------------------------------

My dad suddenly asked me when they renewed the Crysler building with glass? I said what? They didn't.

He showed me the picture and he was looking at a part of the Philly skyline...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I can vividly visualize Dallas in my head because of the world-famous TV series of the same name, but I wonder how representatives are the images they've fed us with.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Dallas, how old is that series? I only remember the skyline shot in the title screen, wich is a very old shot


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

In Argentina, that's gotta be Los Angeles and San Francisco:


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobdreamz said:


> ^ Lots of Russians in Miami ironically.


Tired of the cold maybe?


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Really surprised that DC isn't vying for the second spot. Its the capital, so I just assumed it would come to people's minds more easily. I guess I can see how thats not true though. For example, I think of Toronto and Montreal for Canada and totally forget about Ottawa.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Washintong DC is just not interesting enough for non-Americans. I imagine that the city is full of monuments of landsmarks that are of very high historical, cultural and emotional value to Americans, but people over here don't really know or care about them. We know the White House and we know that there's some sort of obelisk that's often visible in the news, but that's about it. If you're really interested in American history or in American politics, then DC is a place that you must visit, but other people prefer to see other places in the limited time they can spend when they visit the States. 
Holidays to the USA are practically always the same for people from Belgium. You can go to NY, to California, to Las Vegas and maybe even to Florida or Louisiana. If you have more time, you can drive between the east coast and the west coast, taking for example Route 66, or visit some national parks. Everythig else is unfamiliar terrain.
If have a feeling though that the NW coast is becoming more popular. It's a beautiful and modern region and you can rather easily combine it with a trip to California in the south or Canada (maybe Vancouver) in the north.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Exactly. That's usually the kind of trip done by non-americans.


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

Argentina= Miami>NYC


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

In my country i think that the most famous American city after New York is Chicago,because a lot of Serbs immigrate there.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wapper said:


> Washintong DC is just not interesting enough for non-Americans. I imagine that the city is full of monuments of landsmarks that are of very high historical, cultural and emotional value to Americans, but people over here don't really know or care about them. We know the White House and we know that there's some sort of obelisk that's often visible in the news, but that's about it.


I'm always a bit surprised at the number of people here who get the Whitehouse confused with the US Capitol building. Often when a reporter on TV is fronting a piece on US politics they will stand with the dome of the Capitol in the background, on numerous occasions I've heard people saying that's the Whitehouse. :doh:


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Miami


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Bobdreamz said:


> ^ Lots of Russians in Miami ironically.


Lots of russians everywhere. New York has a daily russian newspaper _Novoje ruskoje slowo._ Brighton Beach is traditional russian emigrant ground with russian signs and shops.





Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> In my country i think that the most famous American city after New York is Chicago,because a lot of Serbs immigrate there.


Chicago was not only a piece of Serbia but also Sweden's second city in the early 1900's. Andersonville is the swedish district of Chicago with a swedish bar and a museum. Other etnic neighbourhoods are the Ukranian village and the czech Pilsen neighbourhood. Never heard of a serbian quarter though.

Despite the swedish heritage Chicago is not a very popular destination among swedish tourists, although cheaper than NYC, Chicago is considered to be rough and crime ridden, further away and with fewer attractions than NYC. 

I have heard that Chicago has a widely spread supply of restaurants with very tasty burgers and greek food. But in the future a lot of this will be replaced by tacos, burritos and nacho stands.


----------



## alj21 (Sep 29, 2014)

In my mind Washington DC, but I know people here (in Australia) that would say LA, Detroit, and even Seattle!


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

There are few hundreds of thousands of Filipinos in San Francisco and Los Angeles, hence the popular cities of destination for Filipinos, more than NYC.


----------



## RodolfoMedeiros (Dec 31, 2013)

Miami, Los Angeles and New York are well know here in Brazil. Maybe Miami and Los Angeles are most well know than New York.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> In my country i think that the most famous American city after New York is Chicago,because a lot of Serbs immigrate there.



a lot of serbs..... and germans, bosnians, italian, greeks, chinese, koreans, ukrainians, mexicans, poles, swedes, finns.

Chicago was the biggest "Swedish city" in America. In 1900, more swedes lived in Chicago than in the second biggest swedish city Göteborg.


In Chicago there were 40 Swedish churches. Swedish elements are left today in the neighborhood of Andersonville, in the north of Chicago, on North Clark St. and West Foster Avenue. These include a grocery, a bakery, and a restaurant, and the North Park University with roots in the Swedish Missionary Society (Evangelical Covenant Church). In june they celebrate the swedish midsummerfest in Andersonville. 

Despite this few swedish tourists care about visiting Chicago. They rather go to NYC, LA or Florida.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

In Canada it's LA, but 3rd varies greatly depending on where one lives. In the Maritimes and Quebec, Boston looms large. In southern Ontario, it's Detroit or Chicago. In northwestern Ontario/Manitoba it's Minneapolis. In Alberta/BC it's Seattle.

NY and LA would be 1-2 nationally though.


----------



## RodolfoMedeiros (Dec 31, 2013)

It's interesting how Orlando is famous in Brazil. Maybe more than Boston, Dallas, Seattle...


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

Milwaukee


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> Chicago was the biggest "Swedish city" in America. In 1900, more swedes lived in Chicago than in the second biggest swedish city Göteborg.


Same for the Irish, apparently Chicago is a comparable "Irish city" to Dublin.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

RodolfoMedeiros said:


> It's interesting how Orlando is famous in Brazil. Maybe more than Boston, Dallas, Seattle...


Definitely! Orlando and Miami are by far the top destinations among Brazilians, followed by NYC.


----------



## JD47 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd say in Ireland it would be either Boston, LA or Chicago. They'd definitely be the top 4. I'd go with, in order, New York, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago.


----------



## JD47 (Feb 20, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Same for the Irish, apparently Chicago is a comparable "Irish city" to Dublin.


No Chicago is nothing like Dublin. For starters, Chicago has skyscrapers hahaha! Boston would be the most "Irish" city in America I'd say.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

JD47 said:


> No Chicago is nothing like Dublin. For starters, Chicago has skyscrapers hahaha! Boston would be the most "Irish" city in America I'd say.


The Boston Celtics logo seems irish to me.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well the Irish are everywhere in the US northeast, Ontario, Quebec, and Atlantic Canada. It's easily one of the top 4 ethnic groups in all 4 regions. It's no wonder you see the sports moniker 'Fighting Irish' everywhere in this part of NA and massive St. Patrick's Day parades in Montreal, Boston, and Toronto.

*Percentage of the population that claims Irish ethnicity*
Boston 15.8% (1st)
New York 5.3% (2nd after Italian)
Philadelphia 14.2% (?)
Montreal 5.0% (3rd after French and Italian)
Toronto 9.7% (3rd after English and Chinese)
Halifax 24.1% (3rd after English and Scottish)
Saint John 33.6% (2nd after English)


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

LA or Chicago.


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Washington DC, I presume.


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

I hail from the state of Gujarat in India. And Gujaratis form a huge chunk of the Indian population in the USA (Patels and their Motels are quite famous). 

The largest chunk lives in New Jersey...so I guess its the second most popular name in my state. Gujarati is also a language option given in Polling Booths in the state of NJ.


----------



## t3ars_culprit (May 14, 2010)

LA Seattle, Chicago, SF, Honolulu, Miami


----------



## bigjohnsons (Oct 9, 2014)

Boston


----------

